# Fallisce compilazione gnome-applets-2.18.0-r2

## Sbragone

In file included from applet.c:50:

applet.h:90: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘GtkTooltips’

applet.c: In function ‘gnome_volume_applet_init’:

applet.c:222: error: ‘GnomeVolumeApplet’ has no member named ‘tooltips’

applet.c:223: error: ‘GnomeVolumeApplet’ has no member named ‘tooltips’

applet.c: In function ‘cb_volume’:

applet.c:1052: error: ‘GnomeVolumeApplet’ has no member named ‘force_next_update’

applet.c: In function ‘gnome_volume_applet_refresh’:

applet.c:1101: error: ‘GnomeVolumeApplet’ has no member named ‘force_next_update’

applet.c:1102: error: ‘GnomeVolumeApplet’ has no member named ‘force_next_update’

applet.c:1141: error: ‘GnomeVolumeApplet’ has no member named ‘tooltips’

applet.c: In function ‘cb_gconf’:

applet.c:1259: error: ‘GnomeVolumeApplet’ has no member named ‘force_next_update’

make[3]: *** [applet.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0-r2/work/gnome-applets-2.18.0/mixer'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0-r2/work/gnome-applets-2.18.0/mixer'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0-r2/work/gnome-applets-2.18.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

 * 

 * compile failure

Premetto che non posso ricolpilarmi gnome solo perchè non mi compila più questo pacchetto.

Qualcuno a qualche idea????

Grazie in anticipo.

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 24 Sep 2007 18:50:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.1-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r4

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi alsa ansi automount berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts cairo cdda cdio cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dlloader dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo examples fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gdbm gif gifglib glitz gmedia gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp howl httpd iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos ldap lirc live lm_sensor mad matroska mgn midi mikmod mjpeg mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nv nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real realmedia reflection samba sdk sdl server session skins spell spl srt ss2 sse ssl stream subtitles svg svga swat tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usbsupport vcd visualization vlm vorbis win32codecs winbind wmf wmp wxwindows x x264 x86 xine xml xorg xosd xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## rete27

prova con un 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

ma curiosità gnome 2.16 funziona ?

----------

## Sbragone

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> prova con un 
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild -X
> ```
> ...

 

Ho già provato e mi dice che tutto è ok, cioè nessun link interrotto a nessuna libreria.

Guarda non ho mai avuto problemi con gnome-applets.

In questo momento il pacchetto è presente e compilato nel sistema, ma non ne vuole sapere di ricompilarlo.

Ultimamente ho aggiornato python alla versione 2.5 e eseguendo python-updater ha ricompilato diversi pacchetti ma quando arriva a gnome-applets si blocca, sarà mica un problema legato all'ordine con cui python-updater a riemerso e in alcuni casi anche aggiornato a versioni più recenti.

----------

## Josuke

qui

c'è scritto che per ora non c'è speranza   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Sbragone

Aspettarò, per ora lo maskero e quando ho pò di tempo, investigherò.

grazie per il link.

----------

## Josuke

con gnome 2.20 funziona tutto nuovamente...ma è un po' masked   :Smile: 

----------

## devilheart

metti la versione 2.20 che funziona benissimo

----------

## Sbragone

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> metti la versione 2.20 che funziona benissimo

 

Come faccio a smascherare la versione 2.20 e cosa più importante se aggiorno tutto gnome alla versione 2.20 avrà problemi di stabilità ....bug????

----------

## crisandbea

 *Sbragone wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   metti la versione 2.20 che funziona benissimo 
> 
> Come faccio a smascherare la versione 2.20 e cosa più importante se aggiorno tutto gnome alla versione 2.20 avrà problemi di stabilità ....bug????

 

per lo smascheramento ti invito a leggere qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3 , per problemi di stabilità e bug , può essere che ci siano essendo non ancora stato inserito nel tree stabile.

ciauz

----------

## Josuke

precisamente...se ti può consolare comunque io per ora con gnome 2.20 non ho problemi..tranne uno di visualizzazione dei caratteri....mal che vada comunque se non ti fidi smaskera solo il pacchetto gnome-applets e installa solo quello

----------

## Sbragone

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Sbragone wrote:*    *devilheart wrote:*   metti la versione 2.20 che funziona benissimo 
> 
> Come faccio a smascherare la versione 2.20 e cosa più importante se aggiorno tutto gnome alla versione 2.20 avrà problemi di stabilità ....bug???? 
> 
> per lo smascheramento ti invito a leggere qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3 , per problemi di stabilità e bug , può essere che ci siano essendo non ancora stato inserito nel tree stabile.
> ...

 

Io attualmente utilizzo questo setting nel make.conf:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

Con questa configurazione emerge mi dice che la versione ultima disponibile è la 2.18...

Come mai non mi visualizza le versioni 2.20?????

----------

## crisandbea

 *Sbragone wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *Sbragone wrote:*    *devilheart wrote:*   metti la versione 2.20 che funziona benissimo 
> 
> Come faccio a smascherare la versione 2.20 e cosa più importante se aggiorno tutto gnome alla versione 2.20 avrà problemi di stabilità ....bug???? 
> 
> per lo smascheramento ti invito a leggere qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3 , per problemi di stabilità e bug , può essere che ci siano essendo non ancora stato inserito nel tree stabile.
> ...

 

da un giro veloce in portage, la 2.20 non è ancora stata inserita,   credo che possa installarla da qualche overlay,  ti rimando a chi lo ha già fatto, uso kde, quindi non sono informato molto su gnome.

ciauz

----------

## Sbragone

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Sbragone wrote:*    *crisandbea wrote:*    *Sbragone wrote:*    *devilheart wrote:*   metti la versione 2.20 che funziona benissimo 
> 
> Come faccio a smascherare la versione 2.20 e cosa più importante se aggiorno tutto gnome alla versione 2.20 avrà problemi di stabilità ....bug???? 
> 
> per lo smascheramento ti invito a leggere qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3 , per problemi di stabilità e bug , può essere che ci siano essendo non ancora stato inserito nel tree stabile.
> ...

 

OK grazie delle risposta infatti pensavo anche io che fosse necessario utilizzare un overlay,non c'è problema la guida mi spiega perfettamente come impostare un overlay ma sono indeciso non so se fidarmi ho paura di avere poi un sistema poco stabile e tornare indietro di versione è un macello....

La 2.20 rispetto alla 2.18 è molto differente????

----------

## crisandbea

onestamente direi che il tuo sistema lo è già un tantino testing, in quando usi la seguente keywords, in make.conf  

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" 
```

ciauz

----------

## Sbragone

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> onestamente direi che il tuo sistema lo è già un tantino testing, in quando usi la seguente keywords, in make.conf  
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" 
> ```
> ...

 

Giustissimo, però per installare  la versione 2.20 di gnome non è sufficente la versione testing, con la testing i pacchetti disponibili sono i 2.18, per il momento.

Chi di voi utilizza la 2.20 si trova bene o ha problemi , lo chiedo perchè io causa esami  non ho la possibilità di dedicare tempo a risolvere problemi bug....

----------

## devilheart

 *Sbragone wrote:*   

> Io attualmente utilizzo questo setting nel make.conf:
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
> 
> Con questa configurazione emerge mi dice che la versione ultima disponibile è la 2.18...
> ...

 questo perché tutto il pacco di gnome 2.20 è mascherato in package.mask, come da routine ogni volta che esce la nuova versione di gnome. io personalmente non ho mai avuto problemi con gnome-2.20

----------

## Sbragone

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *Sbragone wrote:*   Io attualmente utilizzo questo setting nel make.conf:
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
> 
> Con questa configurazione emerge mi dice che la versione ultima disponibile è la 2.18...
> ...

 

Per smaskerarlo devo usare un overlay o devo fare altro?????

In realtà ho appena installato l'overlay della sunrise, però sto cercando di capire come emergere i pacchetti dell'overlay.

----------

## devilheart

 *Sbragone wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*    *Sbragone wrote:*   Io attualmente utilizzo questo setting nel make.conf:
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
> 
> Con questa configurazione emerge mi dice che la versione ultima disponibile è la 2.18...
> ...

 no, devi inserire il suo nome in /etc/portage/package.unmask

se vuoi tutto il gnome 2.20 aggiungi a quel file queste righe

```

=app-admin/sabayon-2.20.1

=gnome-base/gconf-2.20.0

=gnome-extra/at-spi-1.20.0

=gnome-base/gail-1.20.0

=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.0

=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20.0

=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0

=gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.0

=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.0

=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.0

=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.20.0

=app-accessibility/dasher-4.6.0

=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.20.0

=gnome-base/eel-2.20.0

=media-gfx/eog-2.20.0

=www-client/epiphany-2.20.0

=www-client/epiphany-extensions-2.20.0

=mail-client/evolution-2.12.0

=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.12.0

=gnome-extra/evolution-exchange-2.12.0

=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.12.0

=app-arch/file-roller-2.20.0

=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.20.0

=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.20.0

=gnome-base/gdm-2.20.0

=app-editors/gedit-2.20.0

=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.20.0

=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.20.0

=gnome-base/control-center-2.20.0

=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20.0

=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.12.0

=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.20.0.1

=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0

=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.20.0

=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.20.0

=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.20.1

=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.20.0

=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.20.0

=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.20.0.1

=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.20.0

=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0

=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.20.0

=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.20.0

=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.20.0

=app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.20.0

=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.20.0

=gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.0

=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.20.0.1

=app-accessibility/gok-1.3.4

=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.12.1

=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.16.0

=x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.0.0

=gnome-extra/libgail-gnome-1.20.0

=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.20.0

=gnome-base/libgtop-2.20.0

=dev-libs/liboobs-2.20.0

=gnome-base/librsvg-2.18.2

=x11-libs/libwnck-2.20.0

=x11-wm/metacity-2.20.0

=gnome-base/nautilus-2.20.0

=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.20.0

=app-accessibility/orca-2.20.0

=dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.0.0

=app-crypt/seahorse-2.20.0

=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.20.0

=app-misc/tomboy-0.8.0

=media-video/totem-2.20.0

=net-misc/vino-2.20.0

=gnome-extra/zenity-2.20.0

=dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.20.0

=dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm-2.20.0

=dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.20.0

=dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.20.0

=dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.20.0

=dev-libs/libsigc++-2.1.1

=dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.20.0

=dev-python/gnome-python-2.20.0

=dev-python/pygobject-2.14.0

=dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0

```

----------

## Josuke

io seguendo qualche topic in lingua inglese credo...l'ho installata da overlay...ma ora sono al lavoro e non ho il pc sotto mano per controllarne il nome (ps ho anche io ~x86)

----------

## Sbragone

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> io seguendo qualche topic in lingua inglese credo...l'ho installata da overlay...ma ora sono al lavoro e non ho il pc sotto mano per controllarne il nome (ps ho anche io ~x86)

 

Allora ho tolto l'hard mask dai pacchetti di gnome 2.20 e ho fatto l'emerge, tutto è andato a buon fine ma non sono riuscito a compilare emerald e heliodor a causa dell' aggiornamento di libwnck che rompe la compilazione di entrambi i pacchetti.

Allora ho deciso di installare acquamarine il decoratore per kde e sto usando beryl con quest'ultimo, aspettando risolvano il problema.

Qualcuno ha risolto in altri modi????

Grazie mille per i suggerimenti.

----------

## Josuke

ma passare a compiz-fusion??

----------

## Sbragone

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ma passare a compiz-fusion??

 

Compiz Fusion non l'ho mai provato.

E' preferibile a beryl???

Comunque con Compiz-Fusion dovrei installare emerald e heliod comunque???

----------

## regisinferni

no, compiz-fusion funziona anche senza emerald, e comunque si ha più plugin e più zozzate grafiche varie di beryl

----------

## Sbragone

 *regisinferni wrote:*   

> no, compiz-fusion funziona anche senza emerald, e comunque si ha più plugin e più zozzate grafiche varie di beryl

 

Ho settato tutto per bene :

gnome 2.20 

compiz-fusion

Devo dire che è più veloce e stabile di prima,prima avevo beryl.

Mi hanno fatto impazzire un po le applicazioni in java , non ne partiva neanche più una, ma è bastato disabilitare il crash dialog di gnome.

Facendo l'export di queste varibile di ambiente si disabilità il crash dialog:

export GNOME_DUMP_CORE=1

export GNOME_DISABLE_CRASH_DIALOG=1

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto e per i consigli.

Viva la comunità di gentoo...

----------

